# IELTS general training test - how difficult it is?



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

hi all,

i have applied for IELTS general training test. just wanted to know how difficult it is to get a overall score of say 7 or 8 in it? regarding writing part, any tips which you think are helpful to take care of, to score more in writing part? please suggest. thanks in advance.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> hi all,
> 
> i have applied for IELTS general training test. just wanted to know how difficult it is to get a overall score of say 7 or 8 in it? regarding writing part, any tips which you think are helpful to take care of, to score more in writing part? please suggest. thanks in advance.


Overall score of 7 or 8 is very easy as I have always taken either of these two, but getting 7 in every modules or 8 in every modules in a single attempt is where your trick is

Writing is easy if you practise properly 250-280 words in 50 minutes time, with no grammar, punctuation, spelling, plural/singular errors, and use one or two phrases, and good vocabularies and kind of at least one complex sentence type along with proper connectives for each of the 4 or 5 paragraphs you will write which would contain 3-4 sentences maximum each para, and a sentence wouldn't go more than 10-12 words (These are approximate, but used by evaluators ) And the point is, there should be proper content in each paragraph for the question asked and preferably substantiate with an example or two for each side of a discussion on essay

You have writing paper sample of the answer sheet in web, download it, print it some 50 pages, daily write one or two with above criteria, you will score 8 point in writing.

You have an IELTS thread here started by Sraza with useful resources, also if you are very serious, like thousands of people did in this forum, you write one essay daily creating your own thread and let people give you feedback on your essay, thus you learn and others also learn. This happened at least until 8 months back which I saw. We all write, we all correct each other and help each other.

Good luck


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

regarding listening and speaking, any tips? please suggest. thanks in advance.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> regarding listening and speaking, any tips? please suggest. thanks in advance.


Reading - You should be cautious about time and T/F/NG questions. Everyone would give their own explanations for T/F/NG which are tricky, so do what your instinct says, this is what I was told and I scored 8.5

Speaking - Speak fluently, without grammar, pronunciation mistakes, with good uncommon vocabularies at right contexts and good phrases, connectives and answer only to the question in a simple yet great manner.

Listening - Most of the people do not practise and I too, and I got 8.5 

Just practise cambridge question bank from test 5 to 9, each has 4 tests of each module, I am sure you should get 8 or 8.5 each module if you practise accurately.

:wave::flock:


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Just practise cambridge question bank from test 5 to 9, each has 4 tests of each module, I am sure you should get 8 or 8.5 each module if you practise accurately.


i have applied the ielts test through idp. is there any url containing the web-pages for the above tests - or how to get the soft-copies of the above tests? please suggest. thanks in advance.


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi,

I appeared for IELTS General Module recently. My overall experience was quite good. All I can say is that you need to practice Reading and Writing a lot. 

I am awaiting my results


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> i have applied the ielts test through idp. is there any url containing the web-pages for the above tests - or how to get the soft-copies of the above tests? please suggest. thanks in advance.


I am generously sharing you torrent of 1-7 papers Cambridge all including answer keys, top quality HD audio for listening tests etc.

http://kickass.to/cambridge-ielts-1-7-t3014720.html

Will you have fun?!


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello,

can someone post Sraza ielts thread? It seems it is deleted from this forum.

Thanks,





jre05 said:


> Overall score of 7 or 8 is very easy as I have always taken either of these two, but getting 7 in every modules or 8 in every modules in a single attempt is where your trick is
> 
> Writing is easy if you practise properly 250-280 words in 50 minutes time, with no grammar, punctuation, spelling, plural/singular errors, and use one or two phrases, and good vocabularies and kind of at least one complex sentence type along with proper connectives for each of the 4 or 5 paragraphs you will write which would contain 3-4 sentences maximum each para, and a sentence wouldn't go more than 10-12 words (These are approximate, but used by evaluators ) And the point is, there should be proper content in each paragraph for the question asked and preferably substantiate with an example or two for each side of a discussion on essay
> 
> ...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

atmahesh said:


> Hello,
> 
> can someone post Sraza ielts thread? It seems it is deleted from this forum.
> 
> Thanks,


Oh man, yes, I see that. I am afraid who the hell deleted it. It had quite a great number of useful resources, essays written by people here, discussions, many good videos, links and everything to hit 8+.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing-2.html

Bad some nonsense has been done for that thread.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

My two cents: do not take it easy. Really. I did the mistake thinking that it would be easy but when I sat in the test for the first time the score was very disappointing. I thought i should have scored more than what I got but no choice other than resitting in the test again. Writing is the most challenging part for non native speakers. After first test I practiced a lot and basically did not bother about other three modules. I scored 7 in writing in my second test..all others were 8. I thought I would hit more than 7 in writing but... So, it really depends on how the marker look at your essays though they have a standard scoring guideline but I do not think that is the way it is done.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

jre05 said:


> I am generously sharing you torrent of 1-7 papers Cambridge all including answer keys, top quality HD audio for listening tests etc.
> 
> http://kickass.to/cambridge-ielts-1-7-t3014720.html
> 
> Will you have fun?!


Thanks @jre05 for your help which is much appreciated - unfortunately i cannot access torent. is there any way you can send the test data as attachments in an email to me at [email protected]? i know i am asking for much effort on your side, but please see if you can send the test data in attachments to me. thanks in advance.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks @jre05 for your help which is much appreciated - unfortunately i cannot access torent. is there any way you can send the test data as attachments in an email to me at [email protected]? i know i am asking for much effort on your side, but please see if you can send the test data in attachments to me. thanks in advance.


Well it is many MBs (Close to GB or even more). No way to send through mail because it has audio CDs for Listening module.

Why can't you use torrent free download? If you are not aware, I can guide you. I did that only and you get all crystal clear.

Otherwise, I will give you another non torrent link, use that to download straightaway from a site I have. That has papers upto 9 I think.

I am in office and I have my link only at my lappy, so will share it tonight. 

Let me know if that works for you, else I can get you other secured access (But that would be a last resort). But, I am sure the 2nd link that I would share you tonight should be fine.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks @jre05 for your help which is much appreciated - unfortunately i cannot access torent. is there any way you can send the test data as attachments in an email to me at [email protected]? i know i am asking for much effort on your side, but please see if you can send the test data in attachments to me. thanks in advance.


I am writing to a lot of people, do not know if I told you only, that you create your own thread for Essay writing and corrections and sharing with others like someone did yesterday. You do not take pain to create a new thread now, but can post your essay in the below thread and take it forward from there daily writing one and sharing with each other. Win-win model 

I remember writing few essays like this an year or 1.5 year ago.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...77522-please-provide-your-comments-essay.html

Another mate has also started.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/146448-help-need-ielts-essay.html

Like this, you can find plenty of our forum threads on essay correction if you little search with keywords in google. I myself have corrected so many essays 1.5 year back, but now really a bit occupied  But surely you will receive so many feedbacks and learning.

All the best.


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

I sat 3 times in three consecutive dates and this is what I conclude

You will score better if you stay calm and focused - Stop thinking of scores for a while and just try your best at answering all questions.

Speaking - One should answer all the questions and speak on a topic relating to their personal life experiences, this helps in making the fluency and helps reduce past/present/future tense mistakes. Also you can always more of an experience than about a story you might have just made up

Listening - Practice tests are the best resources for this and once in a while a movie with British accent would do it as well

Reading - Practice punctuation as much as you can, you can check out 5, 6 and 7 standard books of Cambridge schools for material

Writing - Write a letter and an essay everyday until the big day approached

Good luck all


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

enzee said:


> I sat 3 times in three consecutive dates and this is what I conclude
> 
> You will score better if you stay calm and focused - Stop thinking of scores for a while and just try your best at answering all questions.
> 
> ...


Agree completely.

When people start worrying, the adversity never come to end but only will aggravate.

It is only the presence of mind and full focus tension free.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

*misecmisc*

I have got the perfect link for you for 1-9 Cambridge Official Books

DxSchool: IELTS Free eBook+Audio-CD & Online Practice Tests

Apart from this, it also have plenty of other downloaded very good resources.

All the best.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

My essay on the topic: “In some countries, children have very strict rules of behavior, in other countries they are allowed to do almost anything they want. To what extend should children have to follow rules?” is below:

Everybody wants freedom, be it a child or an old person. But the question arises, as to what extent children should be given freedom or whether the children should be kept in strict rules. With the varying rate of economic development progression in various countries, we have on one side developed nations like US where the citizens try to get the laws formulated if their freedom is obstructed a little bit, and on the other side, we have under-developed nations where the major question is not about how free you feel, rather how to get the basic necessities met for surviving. These things affect the daily life and so eventually children can't remain unaffected from it. So we have countries like US where if a teacher even scolds a child harshly, then there is a law available for child to raise a case against the teacher - but giving so much freedom to children is it really worth?

In developed countries, people try to make laws so that they could be more free from much disciplinary rules. So an attitude of 'whatever', 'i don't care', 'i will find a way out of it' starts developing, which further helps people to find loop holes in the current system to find a way out from much restriction. Eventually children pick up this attitude and become arrogant persons, which finally does not help much to anyone be it the nation, or the person's family or anyone in contact with those arrogant persons.

In developing countries or under-developed countries, children are treated as in the past few decades, when they were kept under strict discipline both at home and at school. This mechanism helps children to understand that they cannot do whatever they want and that we live in a society, where everybody is responsible to help the society to grow collectively.

To conclude, as goes the saying - 'with great power comes great responsibility' - and to understand those responsibilities, we need a rational mind, which children need to go develop through their initial years at school and at home. So children should not be given total freedom as this may lead to their becoming irresponsible citizens. Rather children should be kept under discipline so that they understand the consequences of their actions and thereby become responsible citizens, who can finally contribute to the development of the country and the world.

----

Please give your feedback on the above essay. Thanks in advance for your efforts in this regard.


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hi,
> 
> I appeared for IELTS General Module recently. My overall experience was quite good. All I can say is that you need to practice Reading and Writing a lot.
> 
> I am awaiting my results


 Hi friends,

I am very happy to inform you that I recieved my IELTS results..

I scored 8.5/ 8.5/ 7.5/ 7.5 in L/R/W/S respectively in my first and the last attempt :dance::dance::dance:

Thank you for your support and guidance!


----------



## mujeeb246 (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> My essay on the topic: &#147;In some countries, children have very strict rules of behavior, in other countries they are allowed to do almost anything they want. To what extend should children have to follow rules?&#148; is below:
> 
> Everybody wants freedom, be it a child or an old person. But the question arises, as to what extent children should be given freedom or whether the children should be kept in strict rules. With the varying rate of economic development progression in various countries, we have on one side developed nations like US where the citizens try to get the laws formulated if their freedom is obstructed a little bit, and on the other side, we have under-developed nations where the major question is not about how free you feel, rather how to get the basic necessities met for surviving. These things affect the daily life and so eventually children can't remain unaffected from it. So we have countries like US where if a teacher even scolds a child harshly, then there is a law available for child to raise a case against the teacher - but giving so much freedom to children is it really worth?
> 
> ...


Would fetch 7+ is what I am thinking.
The essay looks ok.
Structured well. Could have used power words in few sentences which have strong message in it; could have made the essay even better.
Now I see this essay is a strong one with usage of basic words. Nevertheless well done.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am very happy to inform you that I recieved my IELTS results..
> 
> ...


@K Sera Sera: congrats :clap2:

i was trying the listening practice tests, which are available online - but to my disappointment, i am finding that i am not doing good in these practice listening tests. in general training, listening test 8.5 i think means answering 38 questions out of 40 questions correctly - can you tell any url which tells how the learning scores correspond to the IELTS score result - meaning how many questions correct leads to what score in IELTS listening test?

your score in listening is 8.5, so any tips you would recommend for listening test? please suggest. thanks in advance.


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

@misecmisc

*children are treated as in the past few decades,*

That is not grammatically correct.

*Rather children should be kept under discipline *

under discipline is wrong usage, instead use "children should be disciplined".


This looks like average essay, you will get 7. Try to use complex sentences like "disciplining kids is a formidable challenge" or "you don't have to be drill sergeant to discipline your children"

You forgot to use an important keyword, culture. Generally when you have topics where you have to discuss various things between two or more countries you should talk about culture somewhere in between.


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> @K Sera Sera: congrats :clap2:
> 
> i was trying the listening practice tests, which are available online - but to my disappointment, i am finding that i am not doing good in these practice listening tests. in general training, listening test 8.5 i think means answering 38 questions out of 40 questions correctly - can you tell any url which tells how the learning scores correspond to the IELTS score result - meaning how many questions correct leads to what score in IELTS listening test?
> 
> your score in listening is 8.5, so any tips you would recommend for listening test? please suggest. thanks in advance.


Hi Misecmisc,

Thank you for your wishes 

Honestly, I was extremely worried about Listening module. Because unlike, reading and writing test, you do not have the time to go back to your material and correct your mistakes as the audio is played only once 

However, I practiced a lot. I used to be distracted easily but with practice I was able to control my mind. 

Also, I referred to the material provided by IDP once I enrolled with them for the test. It was extremely helpful as their level of difficulty was very high. You wont believe, when I did their Test 1, I scored only 25 on 40. That actually made me very conscious and I started practicing very seriously.

As far as a conversion table is concerned, I have it in one of my practice books at my home and I am in office right now. I will be able to share with you the same by Monday 

Hope this helps


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

hi all,

i tried few reading tests and i scored badly in reading test also - something like 22 out of 40.

do you have some urls containing online reading practice test - something like a web-page having the complete practice test with a time limit of 1 hour to answer it and submitting to check results to see how we performed in the reading test?

any tips on reading test, please. seems like i am going to perform pretty badly in the ielts test - listening, reading, writing all seems to be going for a toss.

how long you people practiced before giving your ielts test? also, while preparing for ielts, were you working in parallel or giving your full time to ielts preparation?

please suggest. thanks in advance.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

salam,

Can I give IELTS academic for 189 and 190 visa?

Regards


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

hi all,

in addition to above questions, one more question - when you prepared for your IELTS exam, then did you tried to do as many practice tests as possible - or - did you tried to go through the theoretical part of improving vocabulary/grammar? what is a better approach to practice for IELTS test specially for listening and reading sections, as per you?

please suggest. thanks in advance.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

There is a thread on IELTS preparation on this forum . That will help you.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> There is a thread on IELTS preparation on this forum . That will help you.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


url for that thread please. thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

in IELTS reading section, did you go through the passage once and then started seeing the questions to answer them - or - just browsed through the passage quickly within say 2 to 3 minutes and then started seeing the questions and through some terms in the question, tried to find the answers to the questions? which strategy is better for reading section?

how to improve scoring in reading section - seems like i am doing pretty badly in practice tests in reading section. any tips please suggest. thanks in advance.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Here is one:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/83409-ielts-preparation-material.html


----------

